# Good route from PCD to Raleigh area



## Onnastick (Jul 24, 2010)

Greetings all... first post. Also, soon to be first time BMW owner, as I have a PCD date in early Aug. I was just wondering if anyone has a good route to suggest to drive from the PC to the Raleigh NC area. Of course I have found several options on the map, but I was hoping for something that was not interstate all the way. And I'm not looking for slower roads just because they are slower and maybe prettier. Anything that would be fun to drive is what I'm looking for. It's unfortunate that Western NC is so far out of the way for me.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

It is some out of the way but have you considered driving north to Asheville and picking up the blueridge parkway for part of the way? I runs north of where you want to be but you could take it to I77 north and west of winston salem and then go back to the interstate. It is both scenic and has lots of twists and turns.

Jim


----------

